# Same cage



## monmon004 (Dec 14, 2011)

Okay, Sou and Hi (Both female) will be home tonight and they're going to be new in the family (so excited!!!).
And I was wondering, is it okay to just put them in the same cage with Mei(female, which I already have home) as soon as they arrive home? Or do they need to be quarantined first???
If they need to be quarantined first, how would I do that and for how long?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They need to be quarantined for about 4 weeks. After that time, they need a slow introduction to ensure they will get along.


----------



## monmon004 (Dec 14, 2011)

How do I quarantine them??


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Keep them in separate rooms and handle Mei first each night before you handle the new one. Wash your hands and everything when going between handling Mei and the new hogs, and make sure you keep their liners, blankies, supplies all separate.


----------



## monmon004 (Dec 14, 2011)

Okay
Thank you so much(^^,)


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You also need to be prepared for the fact they may not get along and may have to be kept in seperate cages. If Mei has alway lived alone she may not accept sharing a cage now.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Have a whole other set up ready... hedgehogs are solitary animals.


----------



## monmon004 (Dec 14, 2011)

I could always introduce them slowly after 4 weeks in playtime
In the meantime I'm building a playpen for them^^


----------

